# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Protestë kundër kishës në Kala të Shkupit

## ismani

Kisha në Kalanë e Shkupit ndërtohet gjatë natës. Punimet që filluan mbrëmë rreth orës 20 e 30 minuta nga rreth 100 punëtorë të sjellë nga Manastiri kanë shkaktuar reagime të ashpra nga qytetarët shqiptarë të cilat kanë ndërhyrë për të penguar ngritjen e këtij objekti të kontestuar. Qytetarët të mbledhur në mënyrë spontane kanë rrënuar muret e objektit dhe pajisjet për ndërtim. Në vendin e ngjarjes ishte edhe ekipi i televizionit Alsat-M, por askush nga punëtorët nuk u prononcuar se me urdhër të kujt kanë filluar punimet. Në Kala kanë shkuar edhe përfaqësues të lartë të BDI-së, Ministra, deputetë dhe zyrtarë tjerë qeveritar. Ata deklaruan për Alsat M se me të gjitha format e mundshme do të pamundësojnë punimet. Ndryshe paraprakisht  pas publikimit  të lajmit se në kala po ndërtohet kishë dhe reagimeve të opinionit  BDI dhe partneri i saj i koalicionit qeveritarë deklaruan se punimet do të ndërpriten dhe në kala nuk do të ndërtohet deri në qartësimin e situatës. Por fatkeqësisht  një gjë e tillë nuk ndodhi.  Më i thirruri për të shpjeguar këtë situatë sigurisht se është VMRO-DPMNE-ja dhe Pasko Kuzman, njeriu i cili ka iniciuar ndërtimin e këtij objekti në Kala të Shkupit. Ndërkohë Izet Mexhiti, ishte në vend ngjarje bashkë me ministrin e shëndetësisë Bujar Osmani, zv/ ministrin e brendshëm Xhevat Buçi, dhe disa deputetë të rrethit të Shkupit. Pas orës 10 të mbrëmjes në mënyrë të fshehtë duke menduar se nuk do të zbulohen kanë ardhur të punojnë. Ne erdhëm në vendin e ngjarjes i gjetëm punëtorët duke punuar edhe momentin e parë ne erdhëm këtu për të dhënë mundësinë, hapësirën që të gjendet zgjidhje që të reflekton historinë e Kalasë, historinë e gjitha periudhave mirëpo këtë hapësirë dikush u mundu ta keqpërdorë dhe ne këtu jemi sonte të tregojmë se nuk lejojmë askënd të vepron në atë mënyrë, ne jemi këtu dhe do ti përgjigjemi në çdo moment ajo që ka reflektuar tek popullata tha Izet mexhiti, nënkryetar i BDI-së. Alsat M prej së afërmi do të vazhdoj të ndjek situatën dhe do të informoj qytetarët për të gjitha zhvillimet rreth kalas së Shkupit dhe objektit kontestues. ALSAT









http://alsat-m.tv/lajme/vendi/49580.html

----------


## ezel

Ha nenen e shkijeve  :buzeqeshje:  si hajdute punojne

----------


## murik

Po te kishte qene kaq dramatike atehere partia shqiptare ne koalicion duhej te dilte jashte koalicionit dhe do te provokonte renien e qeverise.Por meqe nuk eshte kaq dramatike dhe meqe fitimet e ministrave shqiptare jane me te rendesishme se historia dhe mbijetesa e shqiptarve ne Maqedoni atehere le ta ndertojne edhe diten po te duan..

----------


## Hillirian-zo

Ku eshte populli shqiptar ne Maqedoni????


AAAA!!! paskem harru kan marr yrysh kah xhamia dhe kan humb identiteni popullor qka ju duhet kalaja illire kan kalat Arabe Heu robt.

----------


## kriko-38

Edhe nje provokim nga ana e Maqedonaseve,deri kur keshtu??????!!!!!!!!!

----------


## iliria e para

Shqiptari e ka humbur identitein dhe rrenjet. Tashti ardhacaket sllav po na e vjedhin historine. 
E pse jo kur shqiptari kerkon identitetin larg rrenjeve te veta. Edhe pak keta ardhacaket do te na quajne neve ardhacak. Netevertete kete e kan filluar para ca vitesh.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Megjithese Shqiptaret kane perkrahje te forte nderkombetare, si kurre me pare, Shqiptaret nuk perkrahin njeri-tjetrin, perkundrazi, mundohemi ta diskriminojme njeri-tjetrin si mos me keq. 

Kjo eshte per te ardhur keq!

----------


## freiheit

Nuk e kuptoj se si rrine duarkryq ju atje, kur shkiejt po ju shkaterrojne historine ilire.

----------


## arber.

video : http://alsat-m.tv/lajme/vendi/47576.html

----------


## TetovaMas

Duhet ta kemi te qarte se keto shqipetaret e maqedonise a jane me prejardhje ilire apo jo ??!!

Sikur te kemi qene te sigurte me prejardhje ilire , atehere keto ndertime nuk kishin filluare ase naten dhe as diten.

Per partite e ashtuquajtura shqipetare, jemi 99% se nuk jane me prejardhje ilire , mbetet te shohim se sa popullata eshte me prejardhje ilire.

Partite e ashtuquajtura shqipetare ne Maqedoni, jane me prejardhje avganistani ,Uzbekistani, jemenistani etj.etj.

----------


## muzafer islami

ndertimi i ketij objekti behet ne menyren me jodemokratike pa paralajmeruar shqiptaret se do te ndodhe nje gje e tille dhe eshte nje akt i radhes diskriminues pa precedent sic kane qen shum akte te tjera
kundrejt shqiptareve te maqedonise ky gjest e rit urejtjen etnike dhe religjioze dhe acaron mardheniet ne mes te dy paleve ndertimi ne oret e vonshme eshte nje fakt icili na tregon se sllavet punojne prapa shpine duke mos i perfillur interesat e shqiptareve dhe partit shqiptare duke mos qene aktive dhe duke ndejtur vasal ndaj tyre bien nje pozite te ketille por apeli im eshte qe te mos lejohet asesi ndertimi i kesaj kishe

----------


## K.i EPERM

--citim--kundrejt shqiptareve te maqedonise ky gjest e rit urejtjen etnike......

Urrejtja nga sllavet ,për Shqiptarët ishte ,është dhe do të jetë gjithmonë në MAKSIMUM 

--citim-- ndertimi ne oret e vonshme eshte nje fakt icili na tregon se sllavet punojne prapa shpine

Anmiku çdohërë punon pas shpine si natën ashtu edhe ditën,ne Shqiptarët duhet të ishim zgjuarë nga gjumi,derisa bëjmë të kundertën,vazhdojmë gjumin,duhet mençuri,guxim dhe të bëhëmi të gjithë Shqiptarët një GRUSHTË i fortë kunder armikut .

PËRSHËNDETJE VETEM PËR SHQIPTAR

----------


## ismani

mos bre vllezer mos medoni dhe mos dishoni ne indetitetin e shqiptareve te shqiperis sepse partia e pare dhe kuadro i pare qe ka qene ne shqiperi per deomkraci vjene po nga ki vende  ju kujtohet partia per prosporitet demokrATIK PPD ne vitin 1990 eshte formu kur ather ju ne shqiperi nuk keni ditur asnje politike te beni me kundershtarin mos haroni ndimen qe kemi bere per kosoven per ta bashkuar shqiperin dhe ende shkojm ne kete qellim  gjithmone kemi qene me nje deshir vetem bashkim nuk duam kisha e xhami po te kishim dashur do te lejonim te ndetrohet kisha por ne te njenjten kohe edhe xhamia po jo ne jemi per kete  FEJA E SHQIPTARIT ESHTE SHIPTARIA kjo kishe qe ndertohet i ka renjet nga rusia e athina mos medoni se jemi radikal islamik dhe  se vime nga nje gjak tjeter por jemi shqiptar me shiprt e me zemer ne nuk lejojme qe shkau te na shkel gjithmone ne 2001 nje qellim e betem krisem pushken aritem deri duku nuk lejuam vujatjet percarjet dhe deskriminimet ndrimin e kombesis fese etj etj sikur qe behet ne vitin 2011 ne mese te shqiperi tradhtia vjen po na ju pasi anjher nuk na keni dalur ne perkrahje si vllezer e motra te nje gjaku rofte bashkimi kombetar rofte shqiperia natyrale

----------


## ezel

> Nuk e kuptoj se si rrine duarkryq ju atje, kur shkiejt po ju shkaterrojne historine ilire.


Jemi duke i shiquar ndodhjet ne shqiperi dhe habitemi ,se si ka mundesi te beje nje gje te tille shqiptari shqiptarit ,sepse ne me shkaun jemi mesuar me , edhe pa ndihmen tuaj do dalim ne skaj me shkijet,po hall i zi se nuk kemi cfar tu bejme shkijeve tane .

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Shqiptari e ka humbur identitein dhe rrenjet. Tashti ardhacaket sllav po na e vjedhin historine. 
> E pse jo kur shqiptari kerkon identitetin larg rrenjeve te veta. Edhe pak keta ardhacaket do te na quajne neve ardhacak. Netevertete kete e kan filluar para ca vitesh.


iliria e pare lexo ketu ma poshet dhe shife se ku kemi devijuar dhe açe ma keq se nuk po ndalen por edhe ma teper po i thellojne keto budallaki tashe edhe duke i fyare edhe figurate kombetare

Në gazetën Tanin nga Manifest i Ulemasë Shqiptare në Stamboll thuhet: Tu qenë se populli fisnik shqiptar është osmanli dhe mysliman. ekzistojnë obligime fetare dhe kombëtare që germat e arabishtes ti skalisë në kokë. Ne e shpallim vendimin e marrë se e pranojmë alfabetin arab për ta shkruar gjuhën tonë.... Këtë deklaratë e kanë nënshkruar intelektualët dhe profesorët e Medresesë së Fatihut, ndër të cilët janë edhe emrat e profesorëve nga qytetet e Maqedonisë së sotme: Muftiu i Manastirit  Rexhep Xhudi (Voka), profesori i Medresesë së Fatihut - Ismail Haki nga Tetova, Hafiz Rexhoi nga Prilepi, Musa Qazimi nga Dibra, Arif Hikmeti nga Kumanova, Inspektori i Përgjithshëm për Maqedoninë Hysen Hilmi Pasha, Abdylhakim Hikmeti nga Gostivari etj . po ashtu edhe Riza Beu, Shaqir be Jegjeni, Sybi Efendii, Bedri Efendi, Haxhi Ali Elbasani, Haxhi Muhamed Vlora etj, kërkonin që gjuha shqipe të shkruhet me shkronja turke-arabe dhe këtë e justifikonin duke thënë se Gegnija shkronjat latinisht nuk i pranon, kurse Riza beu nga Shkodra pohonte: se nuk ka nevojë të mësohet shqipja, neve na mjafton turqishtja. Në shkolla vetëm turqisht lexohet. Ose, siq u prononcua Shaqir be Jegjeni: Në Dibër nuk është kush që do shkolla shqipe, edhe në pas ndonjë, edhe ai do me shkronja arabe

----------


## gjema

fajin kryesor e ka partia shqiptare ne pushtet e cila ne kso raste duhet te kercenoj me dalje nga koalicioni nese nuk hiqet ajo kisha nga aty por ata jan te lig dhe te etu per pushtet shqiptaret ne maqedoni i fituan te drejtat me  luft e i humben me laps se skan mend ali ahmet e musa xhafera fazli velia njerz te pa shkoll te pa dishem azilantat e zvicrres puntor baustellash tash perfaqesojn interesat e shqiptareve prandaj eshte kshtu qe nga largimi i arber xhaferit nga pdsh dhe nga qeveria me pdsh shqiptaret partin ne pushtet nuk marrin pjes ne ndarjen e bugjetit te shtetit krejt investimet kapitale shkojn ne anen e maqedonve kjo eshte bdi ne pushtet ky eshte ali ameti kjo eshte fitorja qe e solli ky berllog azilanti i zvicrres hajdut

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> fajin kryesor e ka partia shqiptare ne pushtet e cila ne kso raste duhet te kercenoj me dalje nga koalicioni nese nuk hiqet ajo kisha nga aty por ata jan te lig dhe te etu per pushtet shqiptaret ne maqedoni i fituan te drejtat me  luft e i humben me laps se skan mend ali ahmet e musa xhafera fazli velia njerz te pa shkoll te pa dishem azilantat e zvicrres puntor baustellash tash perfaqesojn interesat e shqiptareve prandaj eshte kshtu qe nga largimi i arber xhaferit nga pdsh dhe nga qeveria me pdsh shqiptaret partin ne pushtet nuk marrin pjes ne ndarjen e bugjetit te shtetit krejt investimet kapitale shkojn ne anen e maqedonve kjo eshte bdi ne pushtet ky eshte ali ameti kjo eshte fitorja qe e solli ky berllog azilanti i zvicrres hajdut


JO more zoteri keto gjera i kane rrenjet pake ma large se te keti shekulli
kthehu dhe lexoje shkrimin qe e solla ma larte

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Ne qershor te vitit katastrofik 1466 Skenderbeu i shkruan Papes Piu te II se osmanet kishin rrembyer 30 000 njerez nga Arberia,mbreti Ferdinad i Napolit,qe ishte i mireinformuar,fliste per rreth 20 000 te deportuar nje shifer kjo qe konfirmohet edhe nga ana e sulltanit prej Kritobulosit,po ne te njejtin vit burimet osmane flasim per 7000 deri ne 7500 arber te vrare.Pas pushtimit osman dmth pas ketyre humbjeve te renda njerezore nga luftimet dhe skklaverimi,nenpunesit osmane rregjistronin ne pjesen lindore te sundimit te dikurshem te Skenderbeut,ne krahinen e Dibres,edhe rreth 11 000 vete (1466/67).Po te perfytyrojme qe popullata e kishte marre veten ne shtatedhjete vitet e shkuara deri ne krijimin e rregjistrit tjeter tatimor,perllogaritet populata e Dibres para pushtimit ne rreth 44 000 banore,atehere do te kete ndodhur ,me rreth 30 000 viktima, nje humbje popullate prej 75% e me 20 000 te deportuar dhe 7000 te vrare mberrihet nje perqindje e ngjashme.Biografi i Mehmetit te II Kritobulos njofton vec kesaj se shume nga pasuesit e Skenderbeut pranonin me mire te vrisnin veten sesa tu nenshtroheshin osmanve,asgje nuk tregon ne menyre me dramatike vendosmerine e kryengritesve.Sulltani kishte bere te vriteshin a te deportoheshin gati tre te katertat e popullsise ne pjesen lindore te treves kryengritese,prefshire ketu pleq,gra dhe femije.Ne Perendim,rreth Krujes,ai kishte shkaterruar rreth 75% te fshatrave.Asnje rajon tjeter i Ballkanit nuk kishte perjetuar si pasoje e pushtimit osman nje katastrofe te tille demografike.Ne 1467

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Biri i Orhanit, sulltan Murati I (1362-1389), vuri nën pushtetin e tij rajone të tëra të Ballkanit.  Ai pushtoi Adrianopojën, të cilën e bëri kryeqytet të Perandorisë dhe e rioagëzoi me emrin Edrene. Pushtimi i saj ndikoi shumë për shtrirjen e pushtimeve osmane në Traki. Rrugën e pushtimeve masive osmane në Ballkan e hapi fitorja e vitit 1371 , vëllezërve Vollkashin dhe Uglesha Mërnjavçeviqit, në krah të të cilëve qe edhe Aleksandri i Vlorës. Pas betejës së Maricës, perandorët bizantinë dhe shumë sundimtarë të tjerë të Ballkanit u bënë vasalë të Perandorisë Osmane. Si vasalë ata filluan ti paguanin  kotribut të përvitshëm dhe, bashkë me trupat e tyre, merrnin pjesë në luftime   përkrah ushtrive osmane sa herë thirreshin prej sulltan Muratit I dhe pasardhësve të tij. Aleatë të sulltanëve osmanë në Ballkan kanë qenë edhe drejtuesit më të lartë të kishës greke dhe sllave, që kishin siguruar një varg privilegjesh prej sulltanëve

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Nuk e kuptoj se si rrine duarkryq ju atje, kur shkiejt po ju shkaterrojne historine ilire.


Nuk besoi qe ndonjehere ke qen i afrontuar kunder shkaut dhe maqedonasit !
Keta jan njesoi, si greku, njerez te pa-fe !
Keta te vrasin, dhe nuk denohen.

Nese te intereson te dish ne detaje, atehere kuptone nje here dhe mir, qe kete problematik te kishes ne oborr te kalas, e ka zbuluar nje imam shqiptar me emrin Beqir Halimi.

Pse po na urren maqedonasi ???????
Cfar te bejm qe te pajtohemi me maqedonasit ??????????

Pyetje, qe vetem ju mund te beni ! por un po ju them qe jo, nuk do t'behemi kurren e kurres si maqedonasi, malazezi, serbi e greki !

----------

